# Quem 'Gangrænarum' foetida prostibula



## sigmma

Quem Gangrænarum foetida prostibula

In this sentence, what does "Gangraenarum" mean?


----------



## Imber Ranae

That's not a complete sentence, so it's hard to say. It's the genitive plural of gangraena.


----------



## sigmma

Thanks!
I couldn't find the whole sentence...


----------



## Hamlet2508

Would you by any chance be referring to Julius Caesar Scaliger's _poemata?_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Shouldn't that be "postribula"?
Best.
GS


----------



## sigmma

I don't know where this sentence comes from. I just found it when I was reading.



Hamlet2508 said:


> Would you by any chance be referring to Julius Caesar Scaliger's _poemata?_


----------



## Hamlet2508

sigmma said:


> I don't know where this sentence comes from.


 
Maybe this will help.
The sentence you may have read is the 10th line from the bottom.


----------



## sigmma

Hamlet2508 said:


> Maybe this will help.
> The sentence you may have read is the 10th line from the bottom.





thanks a lot!


----------



## sigmma

But I still cannot understand this sentence.........


----------

